# My first reef setup



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi
New member here . I just finish setup my 36gal bow front aquarium . 
Setup : 
- 36 Gal Aqueon 
- Seachem Tidal 110 
- 200 Watt Eheim water heater 
- Hydor Koralia Nano Pump - 240
- 1-1/2 " of sand 
- around 20 pounds live rock 
- 2 clown fish 
- 1 anemone

I am planning to buy probably another 5 to 10 pounds of live rock , protein skimmer , new glass top and some better lighting .


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice start !


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Following along this tank is going to me amazing


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Nice start !


+1

I agree on more rock. Maybe some Clean Up Crew.... snails or hermits?


----------



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks 

I am looking now at Home Depot , they have some dual T8 and T5 fixtures . 
Probably i will be able to change the one that the tank came with . Only issue i will have to install an inline switch . 
Having a little bit of hard time finding a glass top for it .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would suggest against the T8's since they won't give you enough power to grow anything other than some gsp and soft leathers

Good to see another saltie around!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

welcome to the dark side .. welcome to the forum , feel free to ask lots of questions , lots of helpful folks on here , looks good so far .
I have a 46 bowfront in my wifes office ..
cheers 
tom


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

As Tom and Dave mentioned above Good to see new reefer onboard...You are at the right place i wish i would have done that when i started 3 years ago but its never too late and i am lucky to be here believe me...folks around here are very helpful, knowledgeable and passionate...


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to GTAA! The tank looks great! It's so great to see new members joining the the reefing community! Thanks for sharing. 

I'd avoid glass tops as it will likely get a lot of salt creep, condensation etc and be a real pain to keep clean. Some say it blocks light when it gets dirty, but honestly I think it probably just diffuses it. You also dont want to limit the gas exchange and evaporation, as it can effect temp and PH. 
I'd also look into getting some more flow in the tank with a larger powerhead or two to avoid algae issues from detritus accumulating in low spots. You're on the right track for sure, can't wait to see it progress! 
-Elliott


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome

If you are having difficulty in finding a glass top for your tank, since you are in Missisauga contact National Glass & Mirror Co. on Dundas (between Dixie & 427) and have some dimensions for them and get a quote for them to cut you some glass (take a tracing on paper if you need). You would want two pieces, one larger piece and a smaller piece that you can lift up or out for feeding or getting in the tank (you don't need a hinge between the two glass pieces on top of your tank). You can get a stick on handle from Big Als.

I always use glass tops on all my reef tanks and find them immensely important in maintaining stable tank parameters by limiting evaporation and maintaining temperature stability as well. Light diffusion is a added benefit with todays powerful LED's. Glass tops also have no effect on effective surface gas exchange and a weekly cleaning with a damp cloth helps prevent salt creep buildup.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Sandeep said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> If you are having difficulty in finding a glass top for your tank, since you are in Missisauga contact National Glass & Mirror Co. on Dundas (between Dixie & 427) and have some dimensions for them and get a quote for them to cut you some glass (take a tracing on paper if you need). You would want two pieces, one larger piece and a smaller piece that you can lift up or out for feeding or getting in the tank (you don't need a hinge between the two glass pieces on top of your tank). You can get a stick on handle from Big Als.
> 
> I always use glass tops on all my reef tanks and find them immensely important in maintaining stable tank parameters by limiting evaporation and maintaining temperature stability as well. Light diffusion is a added benefit with todays powerful LED's. Glass tops also have no effect on effective surface gas exchange and a weekly cleaning with a damp cloth helps prevent salt creep buildup.


Gas exchange could become an issue on a tank that's not running an open sump with a protein skimmer. The OP is running a sumpless system with only an HOB filter for turnover. A closed glass top is by no means a complete no no, but for reef keepers that run kalk via top-off water, for example, and/or have no skimmer for aeration, it can become an issue. Carbon dioxide build up in a closed tank room can really lower PH, so you'd need to monitor your PH in the AM/PM to make sure it's stable and not going too low. If your PH lowers significantly from having a glass top and limited gas exchange then you could have issues with new inverts/corals deteriorating/dying quickly after being added to the system.


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

looks good...u may want to look into covering the back glass...there are blue and black backing that you can apply it gives the tank a feeling of depth and hide wires etc that hand outside the tank so u cant see them from the front also as u progress u can look into adding an overflow box and a sump it will help a lot ...and im sure other mentioned adding a skimmer etc.


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

that looks like a 46 bow front ...believe me or not my first reef tank was one just like it from big als..lol


----------



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

Moh said:


> that looks like a 46 bow front ...believe me or not my first reef tank was one just like it from big als..lol


It is a 36 gal .

I decided and make a partial cover , and i will upgrade to a sump .


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

How about an update, and some pics.


----------



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

Did some small upgrades : 
- 10 gal sump 
- Jebao DCS3000 return pump 
- Eshopps PF300 overflow box 
- And bought some lights to : https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B071LJC8HL/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Well looks great, but also looks like it's time to upgrade I see a couple of fish in there that could use a bigger tank!


----------

